# Mother's Day



## LDC

Happy Mother's Day to all the beautiful mummy's who find themselves on this thread. I hope the day has passed peacefully for you xxx :flower:


----------



## jinxii

Is Mothers Day a different date in other parts of the world? It is on May 8th here in the US.


----------



## Tink_

It was Mother's Day on the 6th in the UK xx


----------



## jinxii

That's good to know! I had just assumed it would be the same everywhere, but it makes sense that it isn't. Does it land in Spring for you guys that way?


----------

